# Finally found the right spot for me...



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Went to look at some land today, not much, about 1.5 acres, but the beauty of it is there is already a septic tank, well, AND rural water, electricity and a pretty good barn.

The guy is a respectable member of the Mason's lodge and a Captain in the Patriot Guard Riders. He left the rural water meter there and we are going down next week to get it switched over into my name. If I only use the minimum, it is only $30 a month, whereas if he would have taken the meter out, he said the meter cost $2000 for the water company to put in.

I got stung by a yellow jacket but it was worth it. There are NO RESTRICTIONS on this land, I can put a travel trailer on it, build a shack or a mansion, whatever I want. There are 4 30 amp hookups for power, and a 50 amp hook up in the barn. The barn needs a little work and the well house needs some repair/rebuilding, fences fixed, but the perimeter fence is good field fence, good enough to hold in dogs (he used to breed sight hounds). I just walked about half of it up by the road, but from what I saw of it, the fence looks in good enough shape (not the chain link fence up front and the home site) to fence just about anything in.

He said that if I opened the back gate the people next door would bale the back for me, comes out to about 5 round bales. Plenty of spots to fish, real close to several ponds in the area and large lake, and less than 1/2 mile to the Red River. He used to own the 40 acres next door to this and knows everyone in the area. Looks like a nice little homestead, just my size!

Map









Barn



























I think this is looking back from the barn to the back fence. It is like 550 from the road deep.









Front part of the back "pasture" lol









Well house - have inside pics on my camera









Electric run to the barn









Well house looking west toward the road.









Home site


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Septic inlet









Mimosa tree









Little concrete pad









Front south gate and honeysuckle



























Home site looking back east toward the barn


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS~ Man I hope I find my spot soon , the search gets frustrating as I am sure you know. Looks like a lovely piece of property! KC


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

:bouncy: Yeah Johnny!!!!!!!!:bouncy: Looks fantastic and like everything you were looking for!

So can you get drinks for Sunday Brunch from that Mimosa tree? 




**I know, just busting your chops and being blonde.LOL


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow...looks like a nice spot. Congratulations and enjoy the new journey!!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Congrats, JohnnyLee -- hope all your dreams come true! The property looks sweet, and I'm sure you'll make it fabulous!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks like a dream come true for you. Congratulations!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

That concrete pad may have been the patio at one time for a mobile home?


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Totally awesome and it couldn't happen to a better person! I am so happy and thrilled for you. And did I hear something or see some honeysuckle bushes? Wowie!!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so happy for you Johnny. looking forward to see what you do with this. 1.5 acres is nothing to sneeze at . many people would love to have it. i started with only 3/4 of an acre and grew all my veggies and had ducks ,chickens, a couple pigs etc. also with your fibro that is enough to take care of. all the best, ~Georgia.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Looks great John and a much better deal then the last time around! Now is this place in Ok or back in Tx where you wanted?

I hope I find my new place as quick as you found yours....(looking at 3 more places the 23rd)


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Cookout!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

zong said:


> That concrete pad may have been the patio at one time for a mobile home?


Yep, that was what it was. He has several water spigots around the property, and four 30 amp RV plugins that were used when his friends came down to race the dogs, or have time trials or something. I don't know much about racing and sight hounds, so your guess is as good as mine.

The history of the place, since it is the ONLY place around there that is that small, is that it was cut out of the larger 40 acres for the original land owners uncle, then he sold it to someone else, and then when the guy I am buying it from bought the 38 1/2 acres he bought it from that guy so there would be no one close to him that had dogs that would interfere with his breeding program, etc. etc.

It is WAY out in the country, 10 miles from a small town. It looked kind of busy to me (the town), probably just the weekend though. All the time we were out there looking at the place though, there was only one car drive by! lol


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Great looking property, Johnny. Enjoy your bliss.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

homefire2007 said:


> Totally awesome and it couldn't happen to a better person! I am so happy and thrilled for you. And did I hear something or see some honeysuckle bushes? Wowie!!!


Yep, all that overgrown fence line in the front is honeysuckle. He said there was wild rose in there too, but they are not blooming so I guess I will see them next year, if they are there.

The only other tree on the home site part is a silver leaf maple. It was looking pretty dry when I was there, but it is raining over there AND here in Kingston now though.

This property is in Oklahoma. I got tired of dealing with that realtor I had in Ft. Worth. Seemed like every property she showed me there was something wrong with it, plus, what I wanted for my price range, the mortgage company I WAS dealing with, would not loan on land, and would not loan on mobile homes, and would only mortgage something greater than 40k. I was looking for something small and cheap, and with NO restrictions.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

So happy for you JohnLee, it looks like a lovely bit of property!

Annie


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

The land might not be in Texas but the biggest lesson I learned in the last 7 years is to not squander opportunities. Don't take for granted what is laid at your doorstep.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice, JL. Looks real nice.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Nice place JohnnyLee. That Mimosa tree shade is already looking like a good spot to be hanging out on a Saturday afternoon. Nice level land for a garden site. Here's hoping it work out. Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I have the right spot for now. I just don't get a chancE to be there. Aug is zero events or get togethers for me. I'll have all my stuff moved from old shop to homestead n new shop. I can't wait to get loader there


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

JL, hope you can but your dream together.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Since a lot of the important stuff is already there, you've got a lot of options for moving forward.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Congratulations JL...

That looks like a good place...

1.5 aces can do more than most think... I think Bradford Angier had a good book about using what you got wisely, something like "One Acre & Security" that may prove helpful...

Glad to see it's coming together for you...


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Some more pics. Another thing I forgot to mention - about 3/4 of the floor in the barn is concrete.




























Shop side of the barn with electric for welding, one of my hobbies! (gonna fix the whole front of the barn in pipe)










The rest of the barn is closed off from the animals, there is a gate up front and one behind the barn to go between these two HUGE posts in the ground.










Gotta fix this!










Front "room" in the barn










Middle smaller room in the barn










Third room in the barn:


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

It looks great Johnny Lee! And you can do a lot with that much land, if you plan carefully and don't have a big house taking up a big chunk of it. 

I love, love, love Mimosa trees and honeysuckle both, just be forewarned that they're both considered invasive and will take over if you let them. Every spring you'll have dozens (if not more) tiny Mimosa's spring up from the dropped seeds, and the honeysuckle will spread a lot every year unless you prune it back. Of course, if you want to let them spread that's okay, lol, I just have to be careful because I'm allergic to wasp and bee stings.  I love the native Oklahoma wild roses too, very pretty and prolific, but wicked thorns!

I'm so excited for you, time to start another adventure, woo hoo!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

you can have everything you need there mostly...rabbits,chickens and goats for sure. plenty garden space and looks like you can put a bit of hay up for the critters too.i hope it works out and be sure and get title searches and title insurances.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

And inside the well house. Some of the plumbing broke, gotta fix that too, but nothing I haven't done before on my old house in Marshall. Can y'all tell I am EXCITED!! Best of all you wouldn't believe the price! AND NOTICE in all the photos, being situated between one small farm to the south and east, and one larger farm to the north, and one HUGE farm across the road, NO NEIGHBORS!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Do you have the retangle behind the barn, or the square below it (in the pic). Is there a partial driveway into it? It looks like good green grass. U get it, and get the materials, and maybe we can cook up a work party to make that barn roof right.
IN THE FALL lol


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

I wish my acre was in the sticks like that. Being inside city limits I'm barely allowed to have a garden.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Those 2 barn rooms look like they might have been for grain bins. Im trying to figure out. #1 Is the whole barn 1/2 concrete? 
#2 Is only the outer shed 1/2 way concrete.
If the floor in those 2 rooms are concrete, that raises my idea of them being for grain.

Whats your plans for a house.? You could put a lean to shed on the other sides of the barn, for a chicken house, , or a goat shed, or tool/tractor shed, ect. I cant see how sturdy the barn is, But if its not, Doing that would help brace it. How high are the walls?
CAN YA TELL IM EXCITED FOR YOU TOO LOL. 
I always look at a barn WHEN I GET TO SEE ONE, There so precious to me, I usually immeadiatly start think of how to brace it so I dont lose it to wind.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

This is the land










And this is roughly the property line










Yeah, I won't be doing too much out there until it cools off. But this fall and winter, I will be REALLY busy!


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

JL. you were staying in your van before so the way I see it you can just set yourself up in the barn for now and call it home(stead)...


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Hooray for you, my friend! I'm so glad you got it.

Time to start thinking about that big garden for next year.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

JohnnyLee said:


> NO NEIGHBORS!


And that right there is the BEST part!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Those 2 barn rooms look like they might have been for grain bins. Im trying to figure out. #1 Is the whole barn 1/2 concrete?
> #2 Is only the outer shed 1/2 way concrete.
> If the floor in those 2 rooms are concrete, that raises my idea of them being for grain.


If you are facing North, looking inside the open wall of the barn, the left 1/4 of it (the "shop" part) has a full concrete pad.

The right 3/4 of the barn, behind those doors and walls, all of that floor is a concrete pad too, so the only thing not concrete in the barn is just that little strip under the roof, in front of those wooden walls and doors, that form those 3 rooms.

As for a house, I am not sure just yet, I am just taking it one step at a time. Probably just get a small RV for a while and park that there until I decide if I want to build or pull something in, dunno yet.


----------



## CGL2011 (Dec 18, 2011)

I am very happy for you, I hope it becomes all you wanted and more. Seems like a great location. Congrats!!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

NewGround said:


> JL. you were staying in your van before so the way I see it you can just set yourself up in the barn for now and call it home(stead)...


I just might do that! Close the little space at the top, insulate it, kind of like the little room I built myself in my sisters garage in Fort Worth. Electric there, water, just build an outhouse over the septic inlet and call it a homestead! That way I can save the money for the logs for a cabin, cause there ain't any trees on that land! (well, that are good for logs! lol)

Definitely have to kill a LOT of wasps first! lol


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

As a little homestead warming gift, would you prefer regular or double stuf?


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Double Stuff! Always!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I didnt know u did snuff lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I wish for all your dreams to come true Johnny, I am happy for you.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

dang computer..............


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm so excited for you. It sounds tailored made for you.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks great!!! I hope it all comes together for you like you have it pictured in you mind. glad you found your dream!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

looks good. Good luck.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Looks great, I would love to find a little place like that myself, Congrats!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Johnny - good luck on this, it's exciting that it seems to be happening.

And what about building a storage building little house for now.?

I will be watching to see what you do once you get it.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Very cool Johnny, I am thrilled for you. :thumb:

.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

That's great, JL! Mucho possibilities, yet, not too much to handle. With your creativity, I imagine it'll be up to snuff in no time. Congrats!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

That's great JL! Many many possibilities there for you to shape it into what you want it to be. I'm glad for you!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

How exciting. You have until fall to put your plans together. You can do so much with that land.I'm excited for you...


----------



## Grizz (May 11, 2002)

Nice place lots of potental u did good pilgrum!!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I like it! I'm looking for 1/4 to 1/2 acre in Atlanta with a fixer upper for cheap. I can raise chickens legally in town, set up an aquaponics system and garden. Yes, I'd have neighbors up close and personal but being close to Marta is worth it to me. And I had tiny gardens in a city before where I couldn't have fowl--1/3 acre with 2 structures and huge parking lot so very little garden area; done right you can grow a lot!


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

FANTASTIC! just fantastic, very well done! i have a book about living from 1 acre or somethign like that, you can very well live of that kind land!
you do got internet right?


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Groene Pionier said:


> FANTASTIC! just fantastic, very well done! i have a book about living from 1 acre or somethign like that, you can very well live of that kind land!
> you do got internet right?


Thank you all for the well wishes!

Yeah, I checked my cell coverage out there and it was OK, not stellar, but just ok. Asked about the phone company, no DSL right now so probably will have to go with Hughes net or something like that. I hate Hughes Net TOO! lol


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

That place has TONS of potential!!!


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

And it's beautiful in its own right!!! Congrats, JL!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

How high are the barn walls? How wide and long? What are the deninisions of the rooms? 

WHAT?

U dont know alla that??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

JL, are you getting the place for sure as in it's a done deal? and YOu mentioned price but didn't say how much you are paying for it and I am so curious. Tell me to shush if you don't want to say. 

I LOVE this piece of property because it has so much potential. It is flat, has grass, it a perfect rectangle and you can do so much with it. I LOVE the barn and the other small building. Lucky you, if I lived closer I would help you out with putting in a garden and all that. It has so much to offer.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

FarmBoyBill said:


> How high are the barn walls? How wide and long? What are the deninisions of the rooms?
> 
> WHAT?
> 
> U dont know alla that??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????lol


LOL!

Nope, sorry, didn't happen to take my measuring tape out there! lol

My best guestimation is that the barn is at least 16x30, if not 20x30 since it is deeper in the back than in the front.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

JohnnyLee said:


> LOL!
> 
> Nope, sorry, didn't happen to take my measuring tape out there! lol
> 
> My best guestimation is that the barn is at least 16x30, if not 20x30 since it is deeper in the back than in the front.


It is a beautiful place and best of all it would be yours. I would move there hands down easy.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

cindilu said:


> JL, are you getting the place for sure as in it's a done deal? and YOu mentioned price but didn't say how much you are paying for it and I am so curious. Tell me to shush if you don't want to say.
> 
> I LOVE this piece of property because it has so much potential. It is flat, has grass, it a perfect rectangle and you can do so much with it. I LOVE the barn and the other small building. Lucky you, if I lived closer I would help you out with putting in a garden and all that. It has so much to offer.


Sometimes good things happen to those who wait, and patience pays off in the end. This didn't happen over-night, I started seriously looking and fixing my credit (up by 90+ points) and SAVING MONEY last November while I was still in Fort Worth, so it DOES take time, and leg work and checking EVERYTHING out, such as county codes, restrictions, etc. etc.

I am going to go find out tomorrow or some time next week if there is any problems with the title and if not, then yeah, it will be mine! lol

THIS property WAS listed with a realtor, the SAME realtor that sold this guys 38 acre ranch and house that this parcel is cut out of and the SAME realtor that sold this man his house in town. SO, everything seems on the up and up. If everything goes as planned, we will close on the place around the first of August.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Good deal.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Second what Farm Boy said.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I am so happy for ya JL-just shows-NEVER GIVE UP on your dreams ~~~good things come to those who wait~~

if ya was a little close-i could fix ya up with some guineas/quail-got them in the incubator now....also could fix ya up with some strawberry plants & mums-although ya can't eat mums but would be a start to a perrinial flower bed~~

Love the place-LOTS of potential!!!! 

Hope ya get it~~~~!!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Proof that the tortoise always wins the race!

Can't wait for the virtual Homestead Warming Party!!!


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow !!! Congrats ! Cant wait to see all you do with this !


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Congratulations, JohnnyLee, I am so glad you found a place that suits you. 

Mary


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

You've had your fair share of troubles Bud, and I'm glad you didn't let them get you down. I'm really happy for you and ALL the possibilities that are open to you now!

Man, I can think of about a million things to do on 1.5 acres. I imagine the bigger problem would be what to start FIRST!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Did some more research and question asking, calling around and everything looks great! We finalized the wording of the contract for deed, and he was at his lawyers today when he called, and everything is going SO smoothly! I just hope it continues to go this way!

If everything goes to plan, will officially take possession around the first of August, whenever we can get an appointment at the court house to file the papers and stuff!

I already know what I am going to do first:

get the water breaks fixed
then start working on the barn and the well house
then get the pasture mowed, or get a calf and a couple of goats to do the work for me! lol
then build the fence up if needed here and there
then fix the chain link fence around the "home site"
and then etc. etc. etc.

May be too late for a fall garden, but never too early to start testing the soil for a good place for the spring garden!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

great news to hear !!!!!!!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

JohnnyLee said:


> I already know what I am going to do first:
> 
> get the water breaks fixed
> then start working on the barn and the well house
> ...



You got your priorities all screwed up. Where's the whiskey...I mean homestead warming party?


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

WhyNot said:


> You got your priorities all screwed up. Where's the whiskey...I mean homestead warming party?


Sounds good to me! :rock:

The owner told me as far as he is concerned, the land is MINE now, and I can go out there any time. May have to get me a tent or something, my van will be full of tools, but at least I can camp out there for a while and fix the water and at least build an out house! lol

Not too many trees, and the ones in that pasture are going bye bye first, so will have to haul some wood in for a camp fire.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Party at John's!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Woohoo! I'll bring my hammer and nail apron, and some marshmallows.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

congrats JL, looks like you finally found a home"stead". I hope everything continues to go well for you and you get your outhouse and such installed before winter time. 

What a happy ending for you and I am glad that you will have your own place!


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations Johnny....so happy to see that you have finally found your place....I love it by the way....really nice...having all the utilities on site already is a really big deal...can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

So happy you have found some trustworthy people and you didn't let a one bad apple spoil the rest. Looks like a great place and the utilities being in is a big bonus. May you have many happy years on your homestead.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

JohnnyLee said:


> The owner told me as far as he is concerned, the land is MINE now, and I can go out there any time.


It feels right JL. The rest will come soon...and I don't mean building and fixing...I mean the rest of what you want will come soon. Focus on the stead and the rest will follow...in no time.

Patience grasshopper....erm...homesteader. Oh...and don't forget, while you are out there building and fixing and planning...to soak up each and every second...not just enjoy it, but feel it...feel the spirit of it..know that every action you take on that place takes you forward in mind, heart, body, soul, spirit and whatever else you percieve it takes to make this experience of life full and whole. Reflect...imerse yourself in it...and then the rest....will come along.

I have a way of telling these things. :banana:

Feel it in your pores! That stuff coming out isn't just sweat...it's the old life while you fill your body with new. (drink lots of water) lol


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

I know what you mean! I have been slowing down, appreciating the little things now for years, and it is awesome! I finally know what "stop and smell the roses" REALLY means.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

JohnnyLee said:


> I know what you mean! I have been slowing down, appreciating the little things now for years, and it is awesome! I finally know what "stop and smell the roses" REALLY means.


For everything we expierience there are several layers of meaning. I think the further you explore an experience the "deeper" you go into those layers. So even something that a person has always done or appreciated, you see another layer or another, deeper meaning...well..if you let it come anyway.

I'm so very happy for you JL.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks like a really nice place with so much potential. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Google updated the aerial pics of that area! WOO HOO! So this is a little more what it looks like: (that star is where my van was when I marked those coordinates on my phone/GPS/map)


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Okay, when I first looked at this pictures, the trees looked like grass lined holes LOL It took a minute for my brain to realize they were trees. Good grief lol 

Johnny, that is a really great looking spot and I can't wait to follow your progress and to live vicariously through you as you live the homesteading dream


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> Party at John's!!!!!!!! :banana:


 If I am invited ? I can bring the tent .
I have them from a 12 X 20 to a 30 X 60 . :buds:
Bandit


----------

